# Starter Replacement



## Glenn Lydon (Nov 17, 2019)

Just had starter replaced on Simplicity Broadmore mower at a dealers. Mower now surges and backfires, did not have problem prior to replacing starter. Anything that could have been touched during starter replacement that is causing this.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be water in the fuel causing the surging or a issue with the governor, or perhaps they dislodged a spark plug wire when they were working on your tractor.


----------



## Glenn Lydon (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks for your input. Fuel is not a problem, was running fine prior to starter replacement, but as a precaution I had drained all fuel and replaced with new fuel after surge and back fire problem but mower continues to have same issues. Also checked plug and wire with no evidence of damage. I believe the flywheel must be removed to replace starter on this mower, would that require removal of governor.


----------

